
And Now Google Is Making Its Own 10-Gigabit Switches - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2007/11/18/google-making-its-own-10gig-switches/
======
corentin
Well, just like ISPs are building their own DSL boxes and hosting providers
their own servers.

